# Cute water dish and bowl



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just got my daily Doggy Loot e-mail today and they have an extremely cute set of doggie dishes -- a Bayou style water dish to keep whiskers dry and matching food dish for $29 for BOTH; rather than $58. Three really cute patterns too.:thumbsup: I think if you sign up for Doggy Loot today (it's free to join and like Groupon) you can get it. I love those style drinking bowls.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Doggy loot? I have never even heard of that before! Thanks for sharing! I have signed up for about every group coupon site there is, what's one more? (Forget that I am notorious for buying them and not using them:blush


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Definitely a good deal! We have the Mademoiselle set and it's wonderful. Haute Pup is Kristina's store (moshi_melo on SM).


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

oooohhhh....wit, there's that "Refer a friend and get $10". How can I make sure you get those $10 for referring me?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bibu said:


> oooohhhh....wit, there's that "Refer a friend and get $10". How can I make sure you get those $10 for referring me?


Ummm - didn't even think of that, but sure, Cory. Do you want to PM me your e-mail address and then I think I can e-mail the link to you. Thanks!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I got that email too. The little baby blue with white dots set is so cute! That's a great deal!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats the one I have, I bought it from haute pup when it went on sale for 30 instead of like 60.... haha, thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oooh! really nice.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OH, I didn't know about Doggy Loot! I do subscribe to Furryboo and have purchased a lot of deals through that. These bowls are cute!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> OH, I didn't know about Doggy Loot! I do subscribe to Furryboo and have purchased a lot of deals through that. These bowls are cute!!


Now I have to sign up for Furryboo too! :thumbsup: Thanks for the info.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I wanted to mention that the food bowl and water bowl do not match exactly, the ceramic color is slightly different and the dots are not the same size. The water bowl is darker with larger dots while the food bowl is whiter with smaller dots.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's the link to the special they're offering and I think this one credits my account if anyone signs up and buys anything. I figure if I get a few credits I'll buy the set and donate to the Rescue Raffle. Win/win:chili:
https://doggyloot.com/r/5462-a1f442


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

cleex1004 said:


> I wanted to mention that the food bowl and water bowl do not match exactly, the ceramic color is slightly different and the dots are not the same size. The water bowl is darker with larger dots while the food bowl is whiter with smaller dots.


I have the pink set with the black bow and they match perfectly. I think it depends on what design you get.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I signed up for these updates too  thanks!


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

For those of you with knowledge of the water bowl, how hard is it to clean?


----------

